# dv lottery degree status



## Carly22 (Nov 4, 2016)

hello there!

as i will apply for the dv lottery I am speculating ( too much) about what is best choosing as a educational degree.
I have highschool degree. I will have my bachelor in july ´17.
So I cannot tell university degree now, bec I have to be precisely correct. 
Should I tell highschool degree? I am over 30 and they might wonder why I have only highschool degree, no?

or should i tell "some university courses" ? 
As i am at an artschool this might not be a preferred job zone...

does anyone have a smart idea?


would be happy and grateful to hear from you.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You have high school, and that is what you have to chose.
It doesn't matter if you have high school, or even a Ph.D. As long as you have at least high school, it qualifies you for the educational part of the qualifications. They won't look at it on a case by case basis, they will select applicants at random, regardless of having a degree or not.


----------



## Carly22 (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks much dear EVHB! ... so its better to choose "highschool degree" than "some university courses" ? I´m fine with everything, my concern was just that the system wouldnt select people older than 30, that only achieved highscholl degree... I have no idea.. if you can explain on that I am grateful!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It is a lottery with certain entry requirements; one of them being minimum education of equivalent to US high school which is twelve years of primary education.

You anticipate receiving your degree in July 2017.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Carly22 said:


> my concern was just that the system wouldnt select people older than 30, that only achieved highscholl degree...!


 Well, they selected me, and I am closer to 50 than I am to 40. ;-) And I do know a couple of other people who were 30+, 40+ and 50+ when they won the lottery, and are now living in the US. One of them even only got his high school diploma right before winning the lottery (at his 'old age', LOL )


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

EVHB said:


> Well, they selected me, and I am closer to 50 than I am to 40. ;-) And I do know a couple of other people who were 30+, 40+ and 50+ when they won the lottery, and are now living in the US. One of them even only got his high school diploma right before winning the lottery (at his 'old age', LOL )


Congratulations!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

a bit late too apply now ...it closes tomorrow


----------

